# Just got my first...



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

..."that's way too much, my last guy only did it for $25."


I gave a price to a landlord that owns 5 apartment buildings; 2 in my town, 3 in different towns. I figured I would give him a good price to get in with him so that I could hopefully pick up other business from him in the future.

The parking areas weren't very big, each apartment building was about a 6 unit and maybe 12 parking spaces and a drive lane, not too difficult except for dealing with parked cars.

I gave him a price of $200 total, $40 each.

Landlord - "Way too much! My last guy did if for $25"

Me - "Thank you for the opportunity"


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

You gave him a great deal. I would have not gone under 60 a lot at least. The guy that's doing it for 25 won't be around long I'm sure.payup


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

im in winsted ct. and deal with this issue ever time i look at a rental, i think its just their way of getting it cheaper ever if they really didnt get charged $25.00, on thng you might want to be aware of is, all they want is to use you for someone to blame if some one falls!!!!! im dealing with this right now, this guy has a 6 apartment house, he doesnt care what it looks like, just wants to know if in insured, he called me three time this week already to tell me the my insurance co. hasnt sent my proof of insurance.. what does that tell you!!!!!what i always ask people even if it sounds bad is (were is this guy now?) no one ever has anything to say after i say that but when can you start.... its alittle funny when you go look at a 1 acre lot and the people are telling you that the other guy charged the $30 to plow and sand it ... lol lol lol and as far as you case, sounds like a job i looked at this summer,is it in torr/thomaston ?????


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

go plow said:


> lol lol lol and as far as you case, sounds like a job i looked at this summer,is it in torr/thomaston ?????


This was in the Northeast Corner. I don't think this guy is worried about insurance, especially if he had a guy doing it for $25, 99.9% positive at $25 he didn't have insurance.

I'll give this guy credit, he didn't want it sanded for 25$.....


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

its your call if you can do it for that price or not, what i would do if you really want to get in the door,so to speak, i would kindly ask the landlord to show you a past invoice from last year, one with a company name on it!!! not just a copy that was a generic


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

The guy that told me I was too expensive...just had change of heart when he saw 8"+ outside. I just got home for lunch, played the machine and there he was...

Guess I did him a good price after all... 

I think I charge him double now...


----------

